# Kanemitsu Bakery, known for Molokai Sweet Bread, shut down by Hawaii Health Departmen



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 28, 2012)

Health Department closes Kanemitsu Bakery on Molokai 



> Bakery operations at Molokai’s Kanemitsu Bakery were closed down this week after the Hawaii Department of Health suspended its permit for producing baked goods due to unsanitary conditions, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> …
> 
> The bakery, which is known for its Molokai sweet bread, was fined $90,000 in May for health violations found during a routine inspection in March. The Health Department received an anonymous complaint on June 15 alleging that insects and other foreign substances were found in bread rolls purchased from the bakery, the state said. A health investigator who visited the site last week found rodents, unclean food-preparation surfaces, no soap or towels at hand-washing sinks and general unsanitary conditions, the Health Department said.


----------



## chellej (Jun 28, 2012)

YUCK


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 28, 2012)

Rats, the flavor secret is out!  :annoyed:


----------



## rpw (Jun 29, 2012)

*Let's hear it for the health inspectors!*

At least we know you can't buy them off in Hawaii


----------



## tfalk (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm wondering when the same thing will happen for Bubba Burgers...

We had a fried cockroach mixed in with our french fries..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 29, 2012)

rpw said:


> At least we know you can't buy them off in Hawaii


Or perhaps this happened because they didn't offer something to the inspector.

We had a friend who worked for several years as a general contractor on Maui.  I know that's what his reaction would have been.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 1, 2012)

tfalk said:


> I'm wondering when the same thing will happen for Bubba Burgers...
> 
> We had a fried cockroach mixed in with our french fries..



...and they say there's no protein in French fries....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

tfalk said:


> I'm wondering when the same thing will happen for Bubba Burgers...
> 
> We had a fried cockroach mixed in with our french fries..



And that's a problem because ?????  There are many people in the world who would consider that delightful.


----------

